# Please help with VTF-15h/MFW15 , 20Hz peak and Room placement. Please help with VTF-15h and Room placement.



## shaolin95 (Oct 22, 2006)

Hello!
So I have a VTF-15H and MFW15 on one corner of the room which is sort of midway.
I noticed while measuring where I sit that the 20Hz test registers about 73db. If I move closer to the front wall it keeps going lower and it I move to the back wall..it goes lower for a few feet then it goes up like to 90 or even more. A HUGE difference there. 

I am wondering what can I do to move that to my sitting location 
I do have several GIK acoustic panels which I love, but that have been shamelessly placed at random.
I guess it would be easier to show some pictures of what I have and how the room looks so you guys can offer some advice so I will get some pics tonight.
Here is a rough sketch though.
Its an unfinished basement where there are no ceiling panels. All walls are concrete except the left one which is gypsum board.
Ceiling is about 8'4" tall.
I watched movies pretty much on my own or at most 2 or 3 total so call me greedy but I am only concern about my main sitting area 
Thanks.


PS performance feels awesome where I sit but I just cant imagine how much better it could be if I had all that extra power where I sit 





UPDATE I got help on this from GIK and the options are not many in this case but i am working on it,....


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Your listening position is in the middle of the room, a worst case scenario, generally. Can you move the LP forward or back 4-6 ft.?

Also, have you included bass traps in your room treatment? Acoustic panels will have no effect on bass frequencies.


----------



## shaolin95 (Oct 22, 2006)

tesseract said:


> Your listening position is in the middle of the room, a worst case scenario, generally. Can you move the LP forward or back 4-6 ft.?
> 
> Also, have you included bass traps in your room treatment? Acoustic panels will have no effect on bass frequencies.


Actually my sitting LP right now is about 17 feet or so I guess is close to middle. GIK tech told me that I should try to avoid the range from 40%-60% length so I guess I need to sit closer than 15'1" becase moving back will put me way too far from the screen.
I do have bass traps but not big enough to deal with 20Hz. I have 4 of the Tritraps and 2 Monster Traps. The others are the thinner panels. All from GIK.
I was also suggested by Dr. Hsu to move my sitting back and see if the impact in real life (with the subs back there as well of course) is indeed that dramatic and then consider moving my screen closer to the middle of the room. Aside from buying a pulldown 12' wide screen, I do not have a problem with that I guess but I will play with it today now that I know better what locations I should test. 
Then I will need some help to move those monsters since it is a concrete floor so sliding is not an option sadly. 

Maybe I can buy many bags of R30 and put them on the back to see if it does something.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

While I can't help you with your placement questions I can give you some advice on how to move the subs.

I've had luck with a folded tarp (bottom) with a folded towel/blanket (top) to drag around subs on hard surfaces.


----------



## shaolin95 (Oct 22, 2006)

I will try that although I think I found the place for my subs now. Behind my seats the tactile experience is amazing so I don't think I need to move them anymore


----------

